# Dandelion



## bogdan.m (Apr 27, 2017)

Here i tried a shot of the epic dandelion, it feels just a bit overexposed, but i like it this way




Dandelion by Bogdan M, on Flickr


----------



## bogdan.m (May 8, 2017)

The closest i could get to them 




Dandelion by Bogdan M, on Flickr




Dandelion by Bogdan M, on Flickr


----------



## deeky (May 9, 2017)

Number 3 is it for me.  I like the ideas of the other two, but am struggling with too little dof or no focused areas.


----------



## bogdan.m (May 10, 2017)

well, i am using a revers lens, so that is a very big issue since i can't afford a macro lens


----------

